# hiz



## Red (Jul 17, 2007)

Hi, i'm new at the forum so i have to present myself.

i was caring mantis for one or two years, phyllocrania paradoxa, sphrodomantis viridis, hierodula membraneacea, iris oratoria, oxythespis dumonti, so i have a little experience.

now i have some ootheques idolomantis diabolica and gongylus gongyloides too.

i'm from spain and.... i'm open to do trades :lol: 

i'm happy cos finally i find a mantid forum  

regards


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 17, 2007)

Welcome i love idolos


----------



## Rick (Jul 17, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Asa (Jul 17, 2007)

Yo.


----------



## Sparky (Jul 17, 2007)

glad you're happy


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 17, 2007)

Hello Hiz, how are you doing over there in Spain, bet it is beautiful! Welcome from Ohio USA! 8)


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 17, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## Ian (Jul 20, 2007)

Hello, welcome to mantidforum


----------

